# Computer Lag???



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here recently I've been dealing with a problem.
I log on to my Laptop, nothing wrong, however While listening to music or on youtube a certain amount of time a LAG happens and it carries over all sounds, videos & everything. Restarting temporarily works, and i know a FULL RESTORE could clear this up (along with any other bugs I may have if any), but i don't want to do that. If it turns out to be the only way I'll do another file transfer & restore a THIRD TIME


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Did you reinstall Windows twice before for the same issue? It sounds to me like a software conflict. Please click alt ctrl del to open file manager and see if anything is using a lot of your CPU or RAM. Let us know what it is or take a screenshot and upload it here.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

The first issue
Reason I has to restore was problems with the start menu. Clicking start, more or less "Had a problem & had to close" & it kicked me to the sign in screen, always, so I restored
Second issue I had a major virus McAfee didn't detect, so I restored again
now, I'm not running a lot, heck, my XP i was able to run multiple programs without such a conflict. the only thing running besides common programs was only 1 program. an Internet browser (Edge or Firefox) or a media player (KMPlayer, Audioactive Player <---- MOST RECENT)
normal speed is 100, it slows down to 95, it makes everything sound like it's in a video editor slowing the video down making it a bit choppy.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Second issue concerns me. Did you do a system restore or a reformat?


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

factory reset


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Please download and run Speccy https://www.piriform.com/speccy/download/standard. This will help us see what your specs are and diagnostic information.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

what on this speccy am I to do? all I see is the computer information (currently no lag)
It however happened again & had to restart.
however when I saved as text file, here is the result

```
Summary
  Operating System
   Windows 10 Home 64-bit
  CPU
   Intel Celeron N3050 @ 1.60GHz 129 °F
   Braswell 14nm Technology
  RAM
   4.00GB DDR3 @ 1599MHz (11-11-11-28)
  Motherboard
   HP 8175 (CHV)
  Graphics
   Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
   Intel HD Graphics (HP)
  Storage
   465GB Seagate ST500LT012-1DG142 (SATA) 96 °F
   111GB FUJITSU MHV2120AH USB Device (USB (SATA)) 96 °F
   298GB HITACHI HTS543232A7A384 USB Device (USB (SATA)) 96 °F
  Optical Drives
   hp DVDRW GUD1N
  Audio
   Realtek High Definition Audio
Operating System
 Windows 10 Home 64-bit
 Computer type: Notebook
 Installation Date: 11/13/2017 8:53:38 PM
 Serial Number: V64CC-F3JQK-BJ793-TJM84-KBT3Q
  Windows Security Center
   User Account Control (UAC) Enabled
   Notify level 2 - Default
   Firewall Disabled
  Windows Update
   AutoUpdate Not configured
  Windows Defender
   Windows Defender Enabled
  Antivirus
   Antivirus Enabled
   Display Name Windows Defender
   Virus Signature Database Up to date
  .NET Frameworks installed
   v4.7 Full
   v4.7 Client
   v3.5 SP1
   v3.0 SP2
   v2.0 SP2
  Internet Explorer
   Version 11.125.16299.0
  PowerShell
   Version 5.1.16299.15
  Environment Variables
   USERPROFILE C:\Users\I AM CLG
   SystemRoot C:\WINDOWS
    User Variables
     OneDrive C:\Users\I AM CLG\OneDrive
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps
     TEMP C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Temp
     TMP C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Temp
    Machine Variables
     ComSpec C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
     NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS 2
     OnlineServices Online Services
     OS Windows_NT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\TXE Components\TCS\
     C:\Program Files\Intel\TXE Components\TCS\
     C:\WINDOWS\system32
     C:\WINDOWS
     C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem
     C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
     C:\Program Files\Intel\TXE Components\DAL\
     C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\TXE Components\DAL\
     C:\Program Files\Intel\TXE Components\IPT\
     C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\TXE Components\IPT\
     PATHEXT .COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
     platformcode KV
     PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE AMD64
     PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3, GenuineIntel
     PROCESSOR_LEVEL 6
     PROCESSOR_REVISION 4c03
     PSModulePath %ProgramFiles%\WindowsPowerShell\Modules
     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules
     RegionCode NA
     TEMP C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
     TMP C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
     USERNAME SYSTEM
     windir C:\WINDOWS
  Battery
   AC Line Offline
   Battery Charge % 88 %
   Battery State High
   Remaining Battery Time Unknown
  Power Profile
   Active power scheme HP Recommended
   Hibernation Enabled
   Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power) 5 min
   Turn Off Monitor after: (On Battery Power) 5 min
   Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power) 15 min
   Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On Battery Power) 3 min
   Suspend after: (On AC Power) Never
   Suspend after: (On Battery Power) 10 min
   Screen saver Disabled
  Uptime
    Current Session
     Current Time 12/21/2017 3:53:12 PM
     Current Uptime 811 sec (0 d, 00 h, 13 m, 31 s)
     Last Boot Time 12/21/2017 3:39:41 PM
  Services
   Running AllJoyn Router Service
   Running Application Host Helper Service
   Running Application Information
   Running AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC)
   Running Background Intelligent Transfer Service
   Running Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
   Running Base Filtering Engine
   Running BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
   Running Bonjour Service
   Running Client License Service (ClipSVC)
   Running CNG Key Isolation
   Running COM+ Event System
   Running Computer Browser
   Running Connected Devices Platform Service
   Running Connected Devices Platform User Service_5e2b5
   Running Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
   Running Contact Data_5e2b5
   Running CoreMessaging
   Running Credential Manager
   Running Cryptographic Services
   Running Data Usage
   Running DCOM Server Process Launcher
   Running Delivery Optimization
   Running Device Association Service
   Running DHCP Client
   Running Diagnostic Policy Service
   Running Diagnostic Service Host
   Running Diagnostic System Host
   Running Distributed Link Tracking Client
   Running DNS Client
   Running ESIF Upper Framework Service
   Running Geolocation Service
   Running Group Policy Client
   Running HP JumpStart Bridge
   Running HP Orbit Service
   Running HPWMISVC
   Running IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
   Running Intel HD Graphics Control Panel Service
   Running IP Helper
   Running IPsec Policy Agent
   Running Local Session Manager
   Running Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
   Running Microsoft Office Click-to-Run Service
   Running Network Connection Broker
   Running Network List Service
   Running Network Location Awareness
   Running Network Store Interface Service
   Running Payments and NFC/SE Manager
   Running Peer Name Resolution Protocol
   Running Peer Networking Identity Manager
   Running Plug and Play
   Running Power
   Running Print Spooler
   Running Program Compatibility Assistant Service
   Running Realtek Audio Service
   Running Remote Access Connection Manager
   Running Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
   Running RPC Endpoint Mapper
   Running Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
   Running Security Accounts Manager
   Running Server
   Running Shell Hardware Detection
   Running SSDP Discovery
   Running State Repository Service
   Running Superfetch
   Running Sync Host_5e2b5
   Running SynTPEnh Caller Service
   Running System Event Notification Service
   Running System Events Broker
   Running Task Scheduler
   Running TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
   Running Themes
   Running Tile Data model server
   Running Time Broker
   Running Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
   Running Update Orchestrator Service
   Running UPnP Device Host
   Running User Data Access_5e2b5
   Running User Data Storage_5e2b5
   Running User Manager
   Running User Profile Service
   Running Web Account Manager
   Running Windows Audio
   Running Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
   Running Windows Biometric Service
   Running Windows Connection Manager
   Running Windows Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service
   Running Windows Defender Antivirus Service
   Running Windows Defender Firewall
   Running Windows Defender Security Center Service
   Running Windows Event Log
   Running Windows Font Cache Service
   Running Windows License Manager Service
   Running Windows Management Instrumentation
   Running Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
   Running Windows Push Notifications System Service
   Running Windows Push Notifications User Service_5e2b5
   Running Windows Search
   Running Windows Store Install Service
   Running Windows Update
   Running WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
   Running WLAN AutoConfig
   Running Workstation
   Stopped ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
   Stopped App Readiness
   Stopped Application Identity
   Stopped Application Layer Gateway Service
   Stopped ASP.NET State Service
   Stopped Auto Time Zone Updater
   Stopped Block Level Backup Engine Service
   Stopped Bluetooth Handsfree Service
   Stopped Bluetooth Support Service
   Stopped Capability Access Manager Service
   Stopped Certificate Propagation
   Stopped COM+ System Application
   Stopped Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS)
   Stopped Data Sharing Service
   Stopped Device Install Service
   Stopped Device Management Enrollment Service
   Stopped Device Setup Manager
   Stopped DevicesFlow_5e2b5
   Stopped DevQuery Background Discovery Broker
   Stopped Diagnostic Execution Service
   Stopped Distributed Transaction Coordinator
   Stopped dmwappushsvc
   Stopped Downloaded Maps Manager
   Stopped Dropbox Update Service (dbupdate)
   Stopped Dropbox Update Service (dbupdatem)
   Stopped Embedded Mode
   Stopped Encrypting File System (EFS)
   Stopped Enterprise App Management Service
   Stopped Extensible Authentication Protocol
   Stopped Fax
   Stopped File History Service
   Stopped Function Discovery Provider Host
   Stopped Function Discovery Resource Publication
   Stopped GamesAppIntegrationService
   Stopped GamesAppService
   Stopped Google Update Service (gupdate)
   Stopped Google Update Service (gupdatem)
   Stopped GraphicsPerfSvc
   Stopped HomeGroup Listener
   Stopped HomeGroup Provider
   Stopped HP CASL Framework Service
   Start pending HP Comm Recovery
   Stopped HP Software Framework Service
   Stopped HP Support Solutions Framework Service
   Stopped HP Touchpoint Analytics
   Stopped Human Interface Device Service
   Stopped HV Host Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Guest Service Interface
   Stopped Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
   Stopped Hyper-V PowerShell Direct Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
   Stopped Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
   Stopped Infrared monitor service
   Stopped Intel Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface
   Stopped Intel Content Protection HECI Service
   Stopped Intel Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface
   Stopped Interactive Services Detection
   Stopped Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
   Stopped IP Translation Configuration Service
   Stopped KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
   Stopped Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
   Stopped Local Profile Assistant Service
   Stopped MessagingService_5e2b5
   Stopped Microsoft Diagnostics Hub Standard Collector Service
   Stopped Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
   Stopped Microsoft Passport
   Stopped Microsoft Passport Container
   Stopped Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
   Stopped Microsoft Storage Spaces SMP
   Stopped Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.
   Stopped Mozilla Maintenance Service
   Stopped Natural Authentication
   Stopped Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
   Stopped Netlogon
   Stopped Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
   Stopped Network Connections
   Stopped Network Connectivity Assistant
   Stopped Network Setup Service
   Stopped Office Source Engine
   Stopped Optimize drives
   Stopped Peer Networking Grouping
   Stopped Performance Counter DLL Host
   Stopped Performance Logs & Alerts
   Stopped Phone Service
   Stopped PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
   Stopped Portable Device Enumerator Service
   Stopped Printer Extensions and Notifications
   Stopped PrintWorkflow_5e2b5
   Stopped Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
   Stopped Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
   Stopped Radio Management Service
   Stopped Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
   Stopped Remote Desktop Configuration
   Stopped Remote Desktop Services
   Stopped Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
   Stopped Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
   Stopped Remote Registry
   Stopped Retail Demo Service
   Stopped Routing and Remote Access
   Stopped Secondary Logon
   Stopped Security Center
   Stopped Sensor Data Service
   Stopped Sensor Monitoring Service
   Stopped Sensor Service
   Stopped Shared PC Account Manager
   Stopped Smart Card
   Stopped Smart Card Device Enumeration Service
   Stopped Smart Card Removal Policy
   Stopped SNMP Trap
   Stopped Software Protection
   Stopped Spatial Data Service
   Stopped Spot Verifier
   Stopped Still Image Acquisition Events
   Stopped Storage Service
   Stopped Storage Tiers Management
   Stopped Telephony
   Stopped Virtual Disk
   Stopped Volume Shadow Copy
   Stopped W3C Logging Service
   Stopped WalletService
   Stopped WarpJITSvc
   Stopped WebClient
   Stopped Wi-Fi Direct Services Connection Manager Service
   Stopped Windows Backup
   Stopped Windows Camera Frame Server
   Stopped Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
   Stopped Windows Encryption Provider Host Service
   Stopped Windows Error Reporting Service
   Stopped Windows Event Collector
   Stopped Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
   Stopped Windows Insider Service
   Stopped Windows Installer
   Stopped Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
   Stopped Windows Mobile Hotspot Service
   Stopped Windows Modules Installer
   Stopped Windows Perception Service
   Stopped Windows Process Activation Service
   Stopped Windows PushToInstall Service
   Stopped Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
   Stopped Windows Time
   Stopped Wired AutoConfig
   Stopped WMI Performance Adapter
   Stopped Work Folders
   Stopped WWAN AutoConfig
   Stopped Xbox Accessory Management Service
   Stopped Xbox Game Monitoring
   Stopped Xbox Live Auth Manager
   Stopped Xbox Live Game Save
   Stopped Xbox Live Networking Service
  TimeZone
   TimeZone GMT -6:00 Hours
   Language English (United States)
   Location United States
   Format English (United States)
   Currency $
   Date Format M/d/yyyy
   Time Format h:mm:ss tt
  Scheduler
   12/21/2017 3:53 PM; GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
   12/21/2017 4:05 PM; DropboxUpdateTaskMachineUA
   12/21/2017 11:05 PM; DropboxUpdateTaskMachineCore
   12/22/2017 10:53 AM; GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
   12/22/2017 10:24 PM; OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-241798905-2815111130-2100771799-1001
   DropboxOEM
   FreeDownloadManagerNetworkMonitor
   GlaryInitialize 5
   GMHSkipUAC
   GU5SkipUAC
   HPAudioSwitch
   HPEA3JOBS
   HPJumpStartProvider
  Hotfixes
    Installed
      12/20/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.590.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/19/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.527.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/19/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.497.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/18/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.464.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/17/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.451.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/16/2017  Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4058043)
       Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
       After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
      12/16/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.416.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/15/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.379.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/15/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.310.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/14/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.284.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/13/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.272.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/13/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.269.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/12/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.224.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/12/2017  2017-12 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4053577)
       A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
       product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
       system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
       this update, you may have to restart your system.
      12/12/2017  Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2, 2016 x64 Edition - December 2017 (KB890830)
       After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
       for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
       Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
       is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
       report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
       of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
       run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
       Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
       microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
       product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
       product.
      12/12/2017  2017-12 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4054517)
       Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
       After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
      12/12/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.221.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/11/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.172.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/11/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.172.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/11/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.156.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/10/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.115.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/10/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.115.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/9/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.114.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/8/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.94.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/8/2017  Update for Windows Defender antimalware platform - KB4052623 (Version 4.12.17007.17123)
       This package will update Windows Defender antimalware platform’s
       components on the user machine.
      12/7/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.1.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/5/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1419.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/5/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1416.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/5/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1383.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/4/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1332.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      12/2/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1264.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/30/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1202.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/29/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1142.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/29/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1113.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/28/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1065.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/27/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.1007.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/25/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.967.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/25/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.967.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/25/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.948.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/25/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.947.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/24/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.902.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/22/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.806.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/20/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.738.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/20/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.713.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/17/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.642.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/17/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.599.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/16/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.543.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/14/2017  2017-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for amd64-based Systems (KB4048955)
       Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
       After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
      11/14/2017  Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows Insider Preview and Server Technical Preview x64 - November 2017 (KB890830)
       After the download, this tool runs one time to check your computer
       for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including
       Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps remove any infection that
       is found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status
       report the next time that you start your computer. A new version
       of the tool will be offered every month. If you want to manually
       run the tool on your computer, you can download a copy from the
       Microsoft Download Center, or you can run an online version from
       microsoft.com. This tool is not a replacement for an antivirus
       product. To help protect your computer, you should use an antivirus
       product.
      11/14/2017  2017-11 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4048951)
       A security issue has been identified in a Microsoft software
       product that could affect your system. You can help protect your
       system by installing this update from Microsoft. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article. After you install
       this update, you may have to restart your system.
      11/14/2017  Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4041994)
       Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
       After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
      11/14/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.488.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/14/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.257.451.0)
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/14/2017  Feature update to Windows 10, version 1709
       Install the latest update for Windows 10: the Windows 10 Fall
       Creators Update.
    Not Installed
      12/8/2017  Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.37.0)
       Installation Status Failed
       Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
       to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
       Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
      11/14/2017  2017-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for amd64-based Systems (KB4048955)
       Installation Status Failed
       Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
       listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
       associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
       After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
  System Folders
   Application Data C:\ProgramData
   Cookies C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCookies
   Desktop C:\Users\I AM CLG\Desktop
   Documents C:\Users\Public\Documents
   Fonts C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
   Global Favorites C:\Users\I AM CLG\Favorites
   Internet History C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
   Local Application Data C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local
   Music C:\Users\Public\Music
   Path for burning CD C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
   Physical Desktop C:\Users\I AM CLG\Desktop
   Pictures C:\Users\Public\Pictures
   Program Files C:\Program Files
   Public Desktop C:\Users\Public\Desktop
   Start Menu C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
   Start Menu Programs C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
   Startup C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
   Templates C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
   Temporary Internet Files C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCache
   User Favorites C:\Users\I AM CLG\Favorites
   Videos C:\Users\Public\Videos
   Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
   Windows/System C:\WINDOWS\system32
  Process List
    audiodg.exe
     Process ID 2996
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
     Memory Usage 25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 33 MB
    backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Process ID 8308
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Memory Usage 17 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Process ID 7228
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Memory Usage 20 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 20 MB
    backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Process ID 3820
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe
     Memory Usage 47 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 47 MB
    conhost.exe
     Process ID 2720
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.30 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.37 MB
    conhost.exe
     Process ID 3320
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
     Memory Usage 912 KB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.15 MB
    conhost.exe
     Process ID 10220
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.89 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.95 MB
    CoolSense.exe
     Process ID 6676
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
     Memory Usage 4.12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.54 MB
    csrss.exe
     Process ID 544
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
     Memory Usage 4.99 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.07 MB
    csrss.exe
     Process ID 644
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
     Memory Usage 5.54 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    ctfmon.exe
     Process ID 5904
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\ctfmon.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    dllhost.exe
     Process ID 6800
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.34 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.37 MB
    DropboxOEM.exe
     Process ID 8924
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\DropboxOEM\DropboxOEM.exe
     Memory Usage 5.52 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.79 MB
    DropboxUpdate.exe
     Process ID 1576
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe
     Memory Usage 876 KB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.62 MB
    dwm.exe
     Process ID 1080
     User DWM-1
     Domain Window Manager
     Path C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
     Memory Usage 43 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 45 MB
    esif_assist_64.exe
     Process ID 5972
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\Temp\DPTF\esif_assist_64.exe
     Memory Usage 5.04 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.19 MB
    esif_uf.exe
     Process ID 3252
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esif_uf.exe
     Memory Usage 7.11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.39 MB
    explorer.exe
     Process ID 3200
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\explorer.exe
     Memory Usage 82 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 91 MB
    fdm.exe
     Process ID 8940
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\FreeDownloadManager.ORG\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
     Memory Usage 135 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 150 MB
    fontdrvhost.exe
     Process ID 888
     User UMFD-1
     Domain Font Driver Host
     Path C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.73 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.73 MB
    fontdrvhost.exe
     Process ID 896
     User UMFD-0
     Domain Font Driver Host
     Path C:\Windows\System32\fontdrvhost.exe
     Memory Usage 3.82 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 3.86 MB
    GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
     Process ID 9932
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.33.7\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
     Memory Usage 5.87 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.18 MB
    GoogleUpdate.exe
     Process ID 10256
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
     Memory Usage 8.87 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.96 MB
    GoogleUpdate.exe
     Process ID 2804
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
     Memory Usage 4.05 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.38 MB
    HPAudioSwitch.exe
     Process ID 8996
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HPAudioSwitch\HPAudioSwitch.exe
     Memory Usage 6.12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.55 MB
    HPCommRecovery.exe
     Process ID 10296
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\HPCommRecovery\HPCommRecovery.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    HPJumpStartBridge.exe
     Process ID 6872
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP JumpStart Bridge\HPJumpStartBridge.exe
     Memory Usage 26 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 26 MB
    HPJumpStartProvider.exe
     Process ID 5512
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP JumpStart Bridge\HPJumpStartProvider.exe
     Memory Usage 2.74 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.37 MB
    HPMSGSVC.exe
     Process ID 1408
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP System Event\HPMSGSVC.exe
     Memory Usage 9.30 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.35 MB
    HPOrbitService.exe
     Process ID 4124
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\HP\HP Orbit Service\HPOrbitService.exe
     Memory Usage 16 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    HPWMISVC.exe
     Process ID 3288
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP System Event\HPWMISVC.exe
     Memory Usage 7.93 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.99 MB
    HxTsr.exe
     Process ID 7400
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.8730.21155.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\HxTsr.exe
     Memory Usage 30 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 30 MB
    igfxCUIService.exe
     Process ID 1920
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\igfxCUIService.exe
     Memory Usage 9.02 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.05 MB
    igfxEM.exe
     Process ID 6312
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\igfxEM.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    igfxHK.exe
     Process ID 6320
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\igfxHK.exe
     Memory Usage 9.20 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.27 MB
    Initialize.exe
     Process ID 4768
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Glary Utilities 5\Initialize.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    LocationNotificationWindows.exe
     Process ID 8136
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\LocationNotificationWindows.exe
     Memory Usage 3.23 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.34 MB
    lsass.exe
     Process ID 764
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
     Memory Usage 16 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 16 MB
    mDNSResponder.exe
     Process ID 3204
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
     Memory Usage 6.49 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.65 MB
    MEGAsync.exe
     Process ID 4360
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\ProgramData\MEGAsync\MEGAsync.exe
     Memory Usage 26 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 26 MB
    Memory Compression
     Process ID 1828
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Memory Usage 25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 49 MB
    MSASCuiL.exe
     Process ID 8544
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCuiL.exe
     Memory Usage 9.59 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.61 MB
    MsMpEng.exe
     Process ID 3512
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Platform\4.12.17007.17123-0\MsMpEng.exe
     Memory Usage 155 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 157 MB
    NisSrv.exe
     Process ID 5588
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Platform\4.12.17007.17123-0\NisSrv.exe
     Memory Usage 7.72 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 39 MB
    OfficeClickToRun.exe
     Process ID 3260
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ClickToRun\OfficeClickToRun.exe
     Memory Usage 35 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 35 MB
    OfficeHubTaskHost.exe
     Process ID 7412
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftOfficeHub_17.8830.7600.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Office16\OfficeHubTaskHost.exe
     Memory Usage 32 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 32 MB
    OneDrive.exe
     Process ID 8656
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe
     Memory Usage 31 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 32 MB
    PresentationFontCache.exe
     Process ID 5436
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
     Memory Usage 19 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
    RAVBg64.exe
     Process ID 2340
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    RAVBg64.exe
     Process ID 2328
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    RemindersServer.exe
     Process ID 7880
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\RemindersServer.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    RtkAudioService64.exe
     Process ID 2128
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
     Memory Usage 8.90 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.09 MB
    RtkNGUI64.exe
     Process ID 8612
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 6972
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 24 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 27 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 7776
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 23 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 26 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 7468
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 19 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 5692
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 7.35 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.35 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 9688
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 10620
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 9.12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.25 MB
    RuntimeBroker.exe
     Process ID 6256
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
     Memory Usage 25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 31 MB
    SearchFilterHost.exe
     Process ID 5372
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.28 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.61 MB
    SearchIndexer.exe
     Process ID 5192
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
     Memory Usage 23 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 23 MB
    SearchProtocolHost.exe
     Process ID 5344
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.03 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    SearchUI.exe
     Process ID 7116
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\SearchUI.exe
     Memory Usage 102 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 105 MB
    SecurityHealthService.exe
     Process ID 3496
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    services.exe
     Process ID 732
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
     Memory Usage 9.95 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
    SettingSyncHost.exe
     Process ID 7768
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SettingSyncHost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    Shareaza.exe
     Process ID 8840
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe
     Memory Usage 46 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 46 MB
    ShellExperienceHost.exe
     Process ID 6904
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\SystemApps\ShellExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\ShellExperienceHost.exe
     Memory Usage 73 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 84 MB
    SIHClient.exe
     Process ID 7540
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\SIHClient.exe
     Memory Usage 3.42 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 3.52 MB
    sihost.exe
     Process ID 6048
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\sihost.exe
     Memory Usage 24 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 24 MB
    SkypeHost.exe
     Process ID 9160
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.SkypeApp_12.10.572.0_x64__kzf8qxf38zg5c\SkypeHost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    smartscreen.exe
     Process ID 9124
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\smartscreen.exe
     Memory Usage 17 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    smss.exe
     Process ID 372
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
     Memory Usage 1.12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 1.23 MB
    Speccy64.exe
     Process ID 9308
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy64.exe
     Memory Usage 29 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 30 MB
    SpeechRuntime.exe
     Process ID 8232
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\Speech_OneCore\common\SpeechRuntime.exe
     Memory Usage 29 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 29 MB
    spoolsv.exe
     Process ID 2692
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    Spotify.exe
     Process ID 9192
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
     Memory Usage 69 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 69 MB
    Spotify.exe
     Process ID 9420
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
     Memory Usage 19 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 50 MB
    Spotify.exe
     Process ID 4960
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
     Memory Usage 61 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 117 MB
    Spotify.exe
     Process ID 10192
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe
     Memory Usage 50 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 50 MB
    SpotifyWebHelper.exe
     Process ID 7644
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe
     Memory Usage 7.88 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.93 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1164
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.54 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.57 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1184
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 18 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 22 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1244
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 9.81 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.84 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1272
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1400
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 21 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1440
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 9.10 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1504
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1540
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.53 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.54 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1612
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.35 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.50 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1656
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.88 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.89 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1664
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.80 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.80 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1676
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 63 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 66 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1852
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1864
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.57 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.62 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1968
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.98 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1980
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.47 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2012
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 9.38 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.38 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1908
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 17 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 40 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2084
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4196
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 29 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 30 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 5144
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 25 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4152
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.50 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.55 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 5440
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 33 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 33 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 940
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3748
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.74 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.79 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2744
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.14 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.50 MB
    svchost.exe
```


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

```
Process ID 3036
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.08 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.21 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3488
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.45 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.52 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4668
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.95 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.04 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3480
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.59 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.64 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4824
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 18 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 18 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2496
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.23 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.91 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3472
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.49 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.61 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3304
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 16 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3552
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 17 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4772
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.54 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.59 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3268
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.80 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.89 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 96
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 10 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3868
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3224
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 17 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3212
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 7332
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.55 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.69 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3192
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 29 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 29 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3184
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3176
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.86 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.90 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3088
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.45 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.61 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 8224
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 22 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 22 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3080
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.05 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.16 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 8472
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 18 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 3016
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.95 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.29 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2936
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 16 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2736
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.06 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.10 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 8756
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 19 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 8980
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.71 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.75 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2632
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 6640
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2576
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 16 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 16 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2568
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2488
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 18 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 18 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2200
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.97 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.08 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 1332
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 9224
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 16 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 16 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 880
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 3.82 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 3.91 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 4300
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.30 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.67 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 10024
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.18 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.20 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2460
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.06 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.09 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 964
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 29 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 29 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 512
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 12 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 10012
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.35 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.36 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 9404
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 5.46 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.51 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 648
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 7.25 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 7.25 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2276
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 14 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2228
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 13 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
    svchost.exe
     Process ID 2216
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Memory Usage 6.31 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.31 MB
    SynTPEnh.exe
     Process ID 6068
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
     Memory Usage 21 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
    SynTPEnhService.exe
     Process ID 3452
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhService.exe
     Memory Usage 5.00 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.02 MB
    SynTPHelper.exe
     Process ID 5340
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
     Memory Usage 4.53 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 4.57 MB
    System
     Process ID 4
     Memory Usage 1.83 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 5.24 MB
    System Idle Process
     Process ID 0
    taskhostw.exe
     Process ID 1368
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\taskhostw.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
    taskhostw.exe
     Process ID 8284
     User I AM CLG
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
     Path C:\Windows\System32\taskhostw.exe
     Memory Usage 14 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
    wininit.exe
     Process ID 632
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
     Memory Usage 6.43 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.52 MB
    winlogon.exe
     Process ID 740
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
     Memory Usage 9.66 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
    winwfpmonitor.exe
     Process ID 1816
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Program Files\FreeDownloadManager.ORG\Free Download Manager\winwfpmonitor.exe
     Memory Usage 4.72 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
    wlanext.exe
     Process ID 2700
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\wlanext.exe
     Memory Usage 6.96 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 6.97 MB
    WmiPrvSE.exe
     Process ID 8748
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
     Memory Usage 9.11 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.23 MB
```
​


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

```
WmiPrvSE.exe
     Process ID 8444
     User NETWORK SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
     Memory Usage 21 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 22 MB
    WmiPrvSE.exe
     Process ID 8932
     User SYSTEM
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
     Memory Usage 9.09 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 9.10 MB
    WUDFHost.exe
     Process ID 1732
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
     Memory Usage 8.50 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 8.50 MB
    WUDFHost.exe
     Process ID 972
     User LOCAL SERVICE
     Domain NT AUTHORITY
     Path C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
     Memory Usage 15 MB
     Peak Memory Usage 36 MB
  Security Options
   Accounts: Administrator account status Disabled
   Accounts: Block Microsoft accounts Not Defined
   Accounts: Guest account status Disabled
   Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only Enabled
   Accounts: Rename administrator account Administrator
   Accounts: Rename guest account Guest
   Audit: Audit the access of global system objects Disabled
   Audit: Audit the use of Backup and Restore privilege Disabled
   Audit: Force audit policy subcategory settings (Windows Vista or later) to override audit policy category settings Not Defined
   Audit: Shut down system immediately if unable to log security audits Disabled
   DCOM: Machine Access Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax Not Defined
   DCOM: Machine Launch Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax Not Defined
   Devices: Allow undock without having to log on Enabled
   Devices: Allowed to format and eject removable media Not Defined
   Devices: Prevent users from installing printer drivers Disabled
   Devices: Restrict CD-ROM access to locally logged-on user only Not Defined
   Devices: Restrict floppy access to locally logged-on user only Not Defined
   Domain controller: Allow server operators to schedule tasks Not Defined
   Domain controller: LDAP server signing requirements Not Defined
   Domain controller: Refuse machine account password changes Not Defined
   Domain member: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always) Enabled
   Domain member: Digitally encrypt secure channel data (when possible) Enabled
   Domain member: Digitally sign secure channel data (when possible) Enabled
   Domain member: Disable machine account password changes Disabled
   Domain member: Maximum machine account password age 30 days
   Domain member: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key Enabled
   Interactive logon: Display user information when the session is locked Not Defined
   Interactive logon: Do not require CTRL+ALT+DEL Not Defined
   Interactive logon: Don't display last signed-in Disabled
   Interactive logon: Don't display username at sign-in Not Defined
   Interactive logon: Machine account lockout threshold Not Defined
   Interactive logon: Machine inactivity limit Not Defined
   Interactive logon: Message text for users attempting to log on
   Interactive logon: Message title for users attempting to log on
   Interactive logon: Number of previous logons to cache (in case domain controller is not available) 10 logons
   Interactive logon: Prompt user to change password before expiration 5 days
   Interactive logon: Require Domain Controller authentication to unlock workstation Disabled
   Interactive logon: Require Windows Hello for Business or smart card Disabled
   Interactive logon: Smart card removal behavior No Action
   Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (always) Disabled
   Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (if server agrees) Enabled
   Microsoft network client: Send unencrypted password to third-party SMB servers Disabled
   Microsoft network server: Amount of idle time required before suspending session Not Defined
   Microsoft network server: Attempt S4U2Self to obtain claim information Not Defined
   Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (always) Disabled
   Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (if client agrees) Disabled
   Microsoft network server: Disconnect clients when logon hours expire Enabled
   Microsoft network server: Server SPN target name validation level Not Defined
   Network access: Allow anonymous SID/Name translation Disabled
   Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts Enabled
   Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts and shares Disabled
   Network access: Do not allow storage of passwords and credentials for network authentication Disabled
   Network access: Let Everyone permissions apply to anonymous users Disabled
   Network access: Named Pipes that can be accessed anonymously
   Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ProductOptions,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Server Applications,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
   Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths and sub-paths System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog,Software\Microsoft\OLAP Server,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\UserConfig,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\DefaultUserConfiguration,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Perflib,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SysmonLog
   Network access: Restrict anonymous access to Named Pipes and Shares Enabled
   Network access: Restrict clients allowed to make remote calls to SAM
   Network access: Shares that can be accessed anonymously Not Defined
   Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
   Network security: Allow Local System to use computer identity for NTLM Not Defined
   Network security: Allow LocalSystem NULL session fallback Not Defined
   Network security: Allow PKU2U authentication requests to this computer to use online identities.
 Not Defined
   Network security: Configure encryption types allowed for Kerberos Not Defined
   Network security: Do not store LAN Manager hash value on next password change Enabled
   Network security: Force logoff when logon hours expire Disabled
   Network security: LAN Manager authentication level Not Defined
   Network security: LDAP client signing requirements Negotiate signing
   Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) clients Require 128-bit encryption
   Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) servers Require 128-bit encryption
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add remote server exceptions for NTLM authentication Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add server exceptions in this domain Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit Incoming NTLM Traffic Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit NTLM authentication in this domain Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Incoming NTLM traffic Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: NTLM authentication in this domain Not Defined
   Network security: Restrict NTLM: Outgoing NTLM traffic to remote servers Not Defined
   Recovery console: Allow automatic administrative logon Not Defined
   Recovery console: Allow floppy copy and access to all drives and all folders Not Defined
   Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on Enabled
   Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile Disabled
   System cryptography: Force strong key protection for user keys stored on the computer Not Defined
   System cryptography: Use FIPS compliant algorithms for encryption, hashing, and signing Disabled
   System objects: Require case insensitivity for non-Windows subsystems Enabled
   System objects: Strengthen default permissions of internal system objects (e.g. Symbolic Links) Enabled
   System settings: Optional subsystems
   System settings: Use Certificate Rules on Windows Executables for Software Restriction Policies Disabled
   User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator account Not Defined
   User Account Control: Allow UIAccess applications to prompt for elevation without using the secure desktop Disabled
   User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for administrators in Admin Approval Mode Prompt for consent for non-Windows binaries
   User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for standard users Prompt for credentials
   User Account Control: Detect application installations and prompt for elevation Enabled
   User Account Control: Only elevate executables that are signed and validated Disabled
   User Account Control: Only elevate UIAccess applications that are installed in secure locations Enabled
   User Account Control: Run all administrators in Admin Approval Mode Enabled
   User Account Control: Switch to the secure desktop when prompting for elevation Enabled
   User Account Control: Virtualize file and registry write failures to per-user locations Enabled
```
​


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

```
Device Tree
    ACPI x64-based PC
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
       ACPI Fixed Feature Button
       ACPI Lid
       ACPI Power Button
       ACPI Thermal Zone
       Intel Serial IO GPIO Controller
       Intel Celeron CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz
       Intel Celeron CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz
       Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Generic Participant
       Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Manager
       Microsoft AC Adapter
       Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
       Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
       System CMOS/real time clock
       Trusted Platform Module 2.0
        PCI Express Root Complex
         Intel Celeron/Pentium SM Bus Controller - 2292
         Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Processor Participant
         Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface
         Motherboard resources
         Motherboard resources
         PCI standard host CPU bridge
          Intel(R) HD Graphics
           Generic PnP Monitor
          Standard SATA AHCI Controller
           hp DVDRW GUD1N
           ST500LT012-1DG142
          Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
            USB Root Hub (USB 3.0)
              USB Mass Storage Device
               FUJITSU MHV2120AH USB Device
              USB Mass Storage Device
               HITACHI HTS543232A7A384 USB Device
              Generic USB Hub
                USB Composite Device
                 HP Webcam
              Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
                USB Input Device
                 HID-compliant game controller
          High Definition Audio Controller
           Intel Display Audio
            Realtek High Definition Audio
             Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
             Speaker/Headphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
          PCI-to-PCI Bridge
           Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
          PCI-to-PCI Bridge
            Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
             Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
          PCI standard ISA bridge
           Legacy device
           Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
           Motherboard resources
           Programmable interrupt controller
           Standard PS/2 Keyboard
           Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
           System timer
          HP Wireless Button Driver
           HID-compliant wireless radio controls
      Microsoft UEFI-Compliant System
       System Firmware
CPU
  Intel Celeron N3050
   Cores 2
   Threads 2
   Name Intel Celeron N3050
   Code Name Braswell
   Package Socket 1170 BGA
   Technology 14nm
   Specification Intel Celeron CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz
   Family 6
   Extended Family 6
   Model C
   Extended Model 4C
   Stepping 3
   Revision C0
   Instructions MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX, AES
   Virtualization Supported, Disabled
   Hyperthreading Not supported
   Bus Speed 80.0 MHz
   Stock Core Speed 1600 MHz
   Stock Bus Speed 80 MHz
   Average Temperature 129 °F
    Caches
     L1 Data Cache Size 2 x 24 KBytes
     L1 Instructions Cache Size 2 x 32 KBytes
     L2 Unified Cache Size 2 x 1024 KBytes
    Cores
      Core 0
       Core Speed 2159.1 MHz
       Multiplier x 27.0
       Bus Speed 80.0 MHz
       Temperature 128 °F
       Threads APIC ID: 0
      Core 1
       Core Speed 2159.1 MHz
       Multiplier x 27.0
       Bus Speed 80.0 MHz
       Temperature 130 °F
       Threads APIC ID: 4
RAM
  Memory slots
   Total memory slots 1
   Used memory slots 1
   Free memory slots 0
  Memory
   Type DDR3
   Size 4096 MBytes
   DRAM Frequency 1599.3 MHz
   CAS# Latency (CL) 11 clocks
   RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 11 clocks
   RAS# Precharge (tRP) 11 clocks
   Cycle Time (tRAS) 28 clocks
   Command Rate (CR) 2T
  Physical Memory
   Memory Usage 65 %
   Total Physical 3.91 GB
   Available Physical 1.34 GB
   Total Virtual 5.35 GB
   Available Virtual 2.54 GB
  SPD
   Number Of SPD Modules 1
    Slot #1
     Type DDR3
     Size 4096 MBytes
     Manufacturer Kingston
     Max Bandwidth PC3-12800 (800 MHz)
     Part Number HP16D3LS1KBGH/4G
     Serial Number 354474046
     Week/year 07 / 17
      Timing table
        JEDEC #1
         Frequency 381.0 MHz
         CAS# Latency 5.0
         RAS# To CAS# 5
         RAS# Precharge 5
         tRAS 14
         tRC 19
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #2
         Frequency 457.1 MHz
         CAS# Latency 6.0
         RAS# To CAS# 6
         RAS# Precharge 6
         tRAS 16
         tRC 22
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #3
         Frequency 533.3 MHz
         CAS# Latency 7.0
         RAS# To CAS# 7
         RAS# Precharge 7
         tRAS 19
         tRC 26
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #4
         Frequency 609.5 MHz
         CAS# Latency 8.0
         RAS# To CAS# 8
         RAS# Precharge 8
         tRAS 22
         tRC 30
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #5
         Frequency 685.7 MHz
         CAS# Latency 9.0
         RAS# To CAS# 9
         RAS# Precharge 9
         tRAS 24
         tRC 33
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #6
         Frequency 761.9 MHz
         CAS# Latency 10.0
         RAS# To CAS# 10
         RAS# Precharge 10
         tRAS 27
         tRC 37
         Voltage 1.350 V
        JEDEC #7
         Frequency 800.0 MHz
         CAS# Latency 11.0
         RAS# To CAS# 11
         RAS# Precharge 11
         tRAS 28
         tRC 39
         Voltage 1.350 V
Motherboard
 Manufacturer HP
 Model 8175 (CHV)
 Version 37.13
 Chipset Vendor Intel
 Chipset Model Braswell Host Bridge
 Chipset Revision 21
 Southbridge Vendor Intel
 Southbridge Model Braswell LPC Bridge
 Southbridge Revision 21
  BIOS
   Brand Insyde
   Version F.32
   Date 9/21/2016
  PCI Data
    Slot PCI-E x4
     Slot Type PCI-E x4
     Slot Usage Available
     Data lanes x4
     Slot Designation J5C1
     Characteristics PME, Hot Plug, SMBus
     Slot Number 0
    Slot PCI-E x1
     Slot Type PCI-E x1
     Slot Usage Available
     Data lanes x1
     Slot Designation J4B3
     Characteristics PME, Hot Plug, SMBus
     Slot Number 1
    Slot PCI-E x1
     Slot Type PCI-E x1
     Slot Usage Available
     Data lanes x1
     Slot Designation J6C1
     Characteristics PME, Hot Plug, SMBus
     Slot Number 2
    Slot PCI-E x1
     Slot Type PCI-E x1
     Slot Usage Available
     Data lanes x1
     Slot Designation J6D1
     Characteristics PME, Hot Plug, SMBus
     Slot Number 3
Graphics
  Monitor
   Name Generic PnP Monitor on Intel HD Graphics
   Current Resolution 1366x768 pixels
   Work Resolution 1366x768 pixels
   State Enabled, Primary
   Monitor Width 1366
   Monitor Height 768
   Monitor BPP 32 bits per pixel
   Monitor Frequency 60 Hz
   Device \\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
  Intel HD Graphics
   Manufacturer Intel
   Model HD Graphics
   Device ID 8086-22B1
   Revision 22
   Subvendor HP (103C)
   Current Performance Level Level 0
   Driver version 10.18.15.4248
    Count of performance levels : 1
     Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"
Storage
  Hard drives
    ST500LT012-1DG142
     Manufacturer Seagate
     Heads 16
     Cylinders 60,801
     Tracks 15,504,255
     Sectors 976,768,065
     SATA type SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
     Device type Fixed
     ATA Standard ATA8-ACS
     Serial Number WBY8WBL7
     Firmware Version Number 1003YAM1
     LBA Size 48-bit LBA
     Power On Count 671 times
     Power On Time 33.9 days
     Speed 5400 RPM
     Features S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
     Max. Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Used Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Interface SATA
     Capacity 465 GB
     Real size 500,107,862,016 bytes
     RAID Type None
      S.M.A.R.T
       Status Good
       Temperature 96 °F
       Temperature Range OK (less than 122 °F)
        S.M.A.R.T attributes
          01
           Attribute name Read Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 118
           Worst 99
           Threshold 6
           Raw Value 000B99DFB8
           Status Good
          03
           Attribute name Spin-Up Time
           Real value 0 ms
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          04
           Attribute name Start/Stop Count
           Real value 1,342
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000053E
           Status Good
          05
           Attribute name Reallocated Sectors Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 36
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          07
           Attribute name Seek Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 72
           Worst 60
           Threshold 30
           Raw Value 000230AB2E
           Status Good
          09
           Attribute name Power-On Hours (POH)
           Real value 33d 21h
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000032D
           Status Good
          0A
           Attribute name Spin Retry Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          0C
           Attribute name Device Power Cycle Count
           Real value 671
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000029F
           Status Good
          B7
           Attribute name SATA Downshift Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          B8
           Attribute name End-to-End error / IOEDC
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BB
           Attribute name Reported Uncorrectable Errors
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BC
           Attribute name Command Timeout
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BD
           Attribute name High Fly Writes (WDC)
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BE
           Attribute name Airflow Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 65
           Worst 51
           Threshold 45
           Raw Value 0023190023
           Status Good
          BF
           Attribute name G-sense error rate
           Real value 81
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000051
           Status Good
          C0
           Attribute name Power-off Retract Count
           Real value 69
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000045
           Status Good
          C1
           Attribute name Load/Unload Cycle Count
           Real value 16,573
           Current 92
           Worst 92
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 00000040BD
           Status Good
          C2
           Attribute name Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 35
           Worst 49
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000023
           Status Good
          C4
           Attribute name Reallocation Event Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C5
           Attribute name Current Pending Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C6
           Attribute name Uncorrectable Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C7
           Attribute name UltraDMA CRC Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 200
           Worst 200
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          FE
           Attribute name Free Fall Protection
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
      Partition 0
       Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #0
       File System FAT32
       Volume Serial Number 727369DD
       Size 256 MB
       Used Space 86 MB (33%)
       Free Space 169 MB (67%)
      Partition 1
       Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #1
       Disk Letter C:
       File System NTFS
       Volume Serial Number 60DB61BD
       Size 453 GB
       Used Space 393 GB (86%)
       Free Space 59 GB (14%)
      Partition 2
       Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #2
       File System NTFS
       Volume Serial Number 7EBE74A1
       Size 979 MB
       Used Space 543 MB (55%)
       Free Space 436 MB (45%)
      Partition 3
       Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #3
       Disk Letter D:
       File System NTFS
       Volume Serial Number 966379AC
       Size 11.1 GB
       Used Space 9.74 GB (87%)
       Free Space 1.37 GB (13%)
    FUJITSU MHV2120AH USB Device
     Heads 16
     Cylinders 14,593
     Tracks 3,721,215
     Sectors 234,436,545
     SATA type SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
     Device type Fixed
     ATA Standard ATA8-ACS
     Serial Number WBY8WBL7
     Firmware Version Number 1003YAM1
     LBA Size 48-bit LBA
     Power On Count 671 times
     Power On Time 33.9 days
     Speed 5400 RPM
     Features S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
     Max. Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Used Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Interface USB (SATA)
     Capacity 111 GB
     Real size 120,034,123,776 bytes
     RAID Type None
      S.M.A.R.T
       Status Good
       Temperature 96 °F
       Temperature Range OK (less than 122 °F)
        S.M.A.R.T attributes
          01
           Attribute name Read Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 118
           Worst 99
           Threshold 6
           Raw Value 000B9A2F58
           Status Good
          03
           Attribute name Spin-Up Time
           Real value 0 ms
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          04
           Attribute name Start/Stop Count
           Real value 1,342
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000053E
           Status Good
          05
           Attribute name Reallocated Sectors Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 36
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          07
           Attribute name Seek Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 72
           Worst 60
           Threshold 30
           Raw Value 000230AB4F
           Status Good
          09
           Attribute name Power-On Hours (POH)
           Real value 33d 21h
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000032D
           Status Good
          0A
           Attribute name Spin Retry Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          0C
           Attribute name Device Power Cycle Count
           Real value 671
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000029F
           Status Good
          B7
           Attribute name SATA Downshift Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          B8
           Attribute name End-to-End error / IOEDC
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BB
           Attribute name Reported Uncorrectable Errors
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BC
           Attribute name Command Timeout
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BD
           Attribute name High Fly Writes (WDC)
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BE
           Attribute name Airflow Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 65
           Worst 51
           Threshold 45
           Raw Value 0023190023
           Status Good
          BF
           Attribute name G-sense error rate
           Real value 81
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000051
           Status Good
          C0
           Attribute name Power-off Retract Count
           Real value 69
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000045
           Status Good
          C1
           Attribute name Load/Unload Cycle Count
           Real value 16,573
           Current 92
           Worst 92
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 00000040BD
           Status Good
          C2
           Attribute name Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 35
           Worst 49
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000023
           Status Good
          C4
           Attribute name Reallocation Event Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C5
           Attribute name Current Pending Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C6
           Attribute name Uncorrectable Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C7
           Attribute name UltraDMA CRC Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 200
           Worst 200
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          FE
           Attribute name Free Fall Protection
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
      Partition 0
       Partition ID Disk #1, Partition #0
       Disk Letter G:
       File System FAT32
       Volume Serial Number 11FD3E11
       Size 111 GB
       Used Space 109 GB (97%)
       Free Space 2.56 GB (3%)
    HITACHI HTS543232A7A384 USB Device
     Manufacturer Hitachi
     Product Family Travelstar
     Series Prefix Standard
     Model Capacity For This Specific Drive 320GB
     Heads 16
     Cylinders 38,913
     Tracks 9,922,815
     Sectors 625,137,345
     SATA type SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
     Device type Fixed
     ATA Standard ATA8-ACS
     Serial Number WBY8WBL7
     Firmware Version Number 1003YAM1
     LBA Size 48-bit LBA
     Power On Count 671 times
     Power On Time 33.9 days
     Speed 5400 RPM
     Features S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
     Max. Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Used Transfer Mode SATA III 6.0Gb/s
     Interface USB (SATA)
     Capacity 298 GB
     Real size 320,072,933,376 bytes
     RAID Type None
      S.M.A.R.T
       Status Good
       Temperature 96 °F
       Temperature Range OK (less than 122 °F)
        S.M.A.R.T attributes
          01
           Attribute name Read Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 118
           Worst 99
           Threshold 6
           Raw Value 000B9B0D80
           Status Good
          03
           Attribute name Spin-Up Time
           Real value 0 ms
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          04
           Attribute name Start/Stop Count
           Real value 1,342
           Current 99
           Worst 99
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000053E
           Status Good
          05
           Attribute name Reallocated Sectors Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 36
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          07
           Attribute name Seek Error Rate
           Real value 0
           Current 72
           Worst 60
           Threshold 30
           Raw Value 000230AB6D
           Status Good
          09
           Attribute name Power-On Hours (POH)
           Real value 33d 21h
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000032D
           Status Good
          0A
           Attribute name Spin Retry Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          0C
           Attribute name Device Power Cycle Count
           Real value 671
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 000000029F
           Status Good
          B7
           Attribute name SATA Downshift Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          B8
           Attribute name End-to-End error / IOEDC
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 97
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BB
           Attribute name Reported Uncorrectable Errors
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BC
           Attribute name Command Timeout
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BD
           Attribute name High Fly Writes (WDC)
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          BE
           Attribute name Airflow Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 65
           Worst 51
           Threshold 45
           Raw Value 0023190023
           Status Good
          BF
           Attribute name G-sense error rate
           Real value 81
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000051
           Status Good
          C0
           Attribute name Power-off Retract Count
           Real value 69
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000045
           Status Good
```
​


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

```
C1
           Attribute name Load/Unload Cycle Count
           Real value 16,573
           Current 92
           Worst 92
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 00000040BD
           Status Good
          C2
           Attribute name Temperature
           Real value 96 °F
           Current 35
           Worst 49
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000023
           Status Good
          C4
           Attribute name Reallocation Event Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C5
           Attribute name Current Pending Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C6
           Attribute name Uncorrectable Sector Count
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          C7
           Attribute name UltraDMA CRC Error Count
           Real value 0
           Current 200
           Worst 200
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
          FE
           Attribute name Free Fall Protection
           Real value 0
           Current 100
           Worst 100
           Threshold 0
           Raw Value 0000000000
           Status Good
      Partition 0
       Partition ID Disk #2, Partition #0
       Disk Letter F:
       File System FAT32
       Volume Serial Number B6E3FC70
       Size 298 GB
       Used Space 143 GB (47%)
       Free Space 155 GB (53%)
Optical Drives
  hp DVDRW GUD1N
   Media Type DVD Writer
   Name hp DVDRW GUD1N
   Availability Running/Full Power
   Capabilities Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
   Read capabilities CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
   Write capabilities CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
   Config Manager Error Code Device is working properly
   Config Manager User Config FALSE
   Drive E:
   Media Loaded FALSE
   SCSI Bus 1
   SCSI Logical Unit 0
   SCSI Port 0
   SCSI Target Id 0
   Status OK
Audio
  Sound Cards
   Realtek High Definition Audio
   Intel Display Audio
  Playback Device
   Speaker/Headphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Recording Device
   Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Peripherals
  Standard PS/2 Keyboard
   Device Kind Keyboard
   Device Name Standard PS/2 Keyboard
   Vendor HPQ
   Location PCI standard ISA bridge
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 10.0.16299.15
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
  Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
   Device Kind Mouse
   Device Name Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
   Vendor SYN
   Location PCI standard ISA bridge
    Driver
     Date 8-16-2017
     Version 19.3.31.31
```


```
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_Intel_Aux.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Smb_driver_AMDASF_Aux.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynRMIHID_Aux.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPAPI.dll
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynCOM.dll
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPRes.dll
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPCpl.dll
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCntxt.rtf
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynZMetr.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMood.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Tutorial.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\InstNT.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynISDLL.dll
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynUnst.ini
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRemoveUserSettings.dat
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhService.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynFlick.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinch.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearVHScroll.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralVHScroll.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwoFingerVHScroll.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate_ChiralRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynThreeFingerFlick.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynThreeFingersDown.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralTwistRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImg.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImg.png
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImgNB.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\StaticImgNB.png
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSysDetect.js
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlick.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FFlickVNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSense.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSenseNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDownNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRightNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPress.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotion.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoom.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynBlackScreen.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGesture.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotate.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoastingScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointing.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheck.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivity.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWindowConstrained.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSlowMotion.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynConstrainedMotion.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapping.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtons.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSelect.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykButton.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSensitivity.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionDragging.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeed.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPointing.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPressure.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynNoButtons.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZones.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapHoldToDrag.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapLockingDrag.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickDrag.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn1FingerClickDragNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerClickDrag.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlickNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlickLR.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlickNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPressNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtonsNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralRotateNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoastingScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGestureNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionDraggingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeedNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPointingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionPressureNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoomNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotateNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapHoldToDragNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapLockingDragNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotateNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumVScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumHScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerMomentumHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVHCoasting.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVHCoastingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVCoasting_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHCoasting_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerVCoastingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHCoastingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumVHScrolling.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynVHCoasting.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynChiralScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearHScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotate_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPivotRotateNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotateNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePulls.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerFlick.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerFlick.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlick.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerPress.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotion.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentum.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPinchZoom.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRotating.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTwistRotate.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynCoverGesture.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynAccessibility.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmartSense.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynButtons.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynClicking.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMultiFingerGestures.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheck.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPointing.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrolling.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivity.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapping.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykButton.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSelect.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTouchStykSensitivity.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingVertical.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingHorizontal.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynScrollingChiral.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLockingDrags.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePulls.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FingerTapping.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrolling_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerScrollingNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTappingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerRightClickNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynVHCoastingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgePullsNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynPalmCheckNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearScrollingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSensitivityNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMomentumNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZonesNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTapZonesNB_win8.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynEdgeMotionNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSlowMotionNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynConstrainedMotionNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWindowConstrainedNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FHSlide.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FHSlideNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapActionCenter.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapActionCenterNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapCortana.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FTapCortanaNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapActionCenter.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapActionCenterNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapCortana.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FTapCortanaNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FClickActionCenterNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FClickCortanaNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FClickActionCenterNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FClickCortanaNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FVSlide.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn3FVSlideNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\dpinst.exe
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynSmbDrv.ini
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynRMIHID.ini
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynLinearVScroll.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWingGesture.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynWingGesture.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerTappingNB.wmv
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn2FingerTapping.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Syn4FingerTapping.html
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Ckp2FingerScrolling.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Ckp3FingerDown.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Ckp3FingerFlick.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpChiralMotion.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpClickDrag.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpLinearScroll.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpLRClick.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpMomentum.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpPinch.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpPivotRotate.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpPivotRotate2.mpg
     File C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\CkpTouchpadDisable.mpg
     File C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\SynCom.dll
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPCo59.dll
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WdfCoInstaller01011.dll
  MHV2120AH       
   Device Kind Portable Device
   Device Name MHV2120AH
   Vendor FUJITSU
   Comment FIRELITE
   Location Volume
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 10.0.16299.15
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
  HTS543232A7A384 
   Device Kind Portable Device
   Device Name HTS543232A7A384
   Vendor HITACHI
   Comment BIPRA 320GB
   Location Volume
    Driver
     Date 6-21-2006
     Version 10.0.16299.15
     File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
  Printers
    Fax
     Printer Port SHRFAX:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
       Driver Path C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
    HP ePrint + JetAdvantage (Default Printer)
     Printer Port HP ePrint
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name HP Delivery Driver V4 (v6.03)
       Driver Path C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_ab738c05d09b470b\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
    Microsoft Print to PDF
     Printer Port PORTPROMPT:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Microsoft Print To PDF (v6.03)
       Driver Path C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_ab738c05d09b470b\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
    Microsoft XPS Document Writer
     Printer Port PORTPROMPT:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (v6.03)
       Driver Path C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_ab738c05d09b470b\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
    Send To OneNote 2016
     Printer Port nul:
     Print Processor winprint
     Availability Always
     Priority 1
     Duplex None
     Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
     Status Unknown
      Driver
       Driver Name Send to Microsoft OneNote 16 Driver (v6.03)
       Driver Path C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_ab738c05d09b470b\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
Network
 You are connected to the internet
 Connected through Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
 IP Address 192.168.1.66
 Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
 Gateway server 192.168.1.254
 Preferred DNS server 192.168.1.254
 DHCP Enabled
 DHCP server 192.168.1.254
 Adapter Type IEEE 802.11 wireless
 NetBIOS over TCP/IP Enabled via DHCP
 NETBIOS Node Type Hybrid node
 Link Speed 83.2 KBps
  Computer Name
   NetBIOS Name LAPTOP-5EULANUT
   DNS Name LAPTOP-5EULANUT
   Membership Part of workgroup
   Workgroup WORKGROUP
  Remote Desktop
   Disabled
    Console
     State Active
     Domain LAPTOP-5EULANUT
  WinInet Info
   LAN Connection
   Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
   Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
  Wi-Fi Info
   Using native Wi-Fi API version 2
   Available access points count 3
    Wi-Fi (ATT2tFR5LG)
     SSID ATT2tFR5LG
     Frequency 2442000 kHz
     Channel Number 7
     Name ATT2tFR5LG
     Signal Strength/Quality 14
     Security Enabled
     State The interface is connected to a network
     Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
     Network Connectible
     Network Flags There is a profile for this network
     Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
     Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
    Wi-Fi (ATT6JGU92G)
     SSID ATT6JGU92G
     Frequency 2412000 kHz
     Channel Number 1
     Name ATT6JGU92G
     Signal Strength/Quality 89
     Security Enabled
     State The interface is connected to a network
     Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
     Network Connectible
     Network Flags Currently Connected to this network
     Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
     Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
    Wi-Fi (ATT9y5k5b4)
     SSID ATT9y5k5b4
     Frequency 2462000 kHz
     Channel Number 11
     Name ATT9y5k5b4
     Signal Strength/Quality 14
     Security Enabled
     State The interface is connected to a network
     Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
     Network Connectible
     Network Flags There is a profile for this network
     Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
     Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
  WinHTTPInfo
   WinHTTPSessionProxyType No proxy
   Session Proxy
   Session Proxy Bypass
   Connect Retries 5
   Connect Timeout (ms) 60,000
   HTTP Version HTTP 1.1
   Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers INFINITE
   Max Connects Per Servers INFINITE
   Max HTTP automatic redirects 10
   Max HTTP status continue 10
   Send Timeout (ms) 30,000
   IEProxy Auto Detect Yes
   IEProxy Auto Config
   IEProxy
   IEProxy Bypass
   Default Proxy Config Access Type No proxy
   Default Config Proxy
   Default Config Proxy Bypass
  Sharing and Discovery
   Network Discovery Disabled
   File and Printer Sharing Disabled
   File and printer sharing service Enabled
   Simple File Sharing Enabled
   Administrative Shares Enabled
   Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
  Adapters List
    Enabled
      Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
       Connection Name Ethernet
       DHCP enabled Yes
       MAC Address 40-B0-34-54-73-EF
      Realtek RTL8188EE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
       Connection-specific DNS Suffix attlocal.net
       Connection Name Wi-Fi
       NetBIOS over TCPIP Yes
       DHCP enabled Yes
       MAC Address 28-56-5A-57-B8-0C
       IP Address 192.168.1.66
       Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
       Gateway server 192.168.1.254
       DHCP 192.168.1.254
       DNS Server 192.168.1.254
  Network Shares
   No network shares
  Current TCP Connections
    C:\Program Files\FreeDownloadManager.ORG\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe (8940)
     Local 127.0.0.1:4001 LISTEN
    C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MicrosoftOfficeHub_17.8830.7600.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Office16\OfficeHubTaskHost.exe (7412)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49715 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.121.213.159:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49716 ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.3.128:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49717 ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.5.88:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.8730.21155.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\HxTsr.exe (7400)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49718 ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.5.88:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49719 ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.3.128:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49720 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.121.213.159:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\ProgramData\MEGAsync\MEGAsync.exe (4360)
     Local 127.0.0.1:6342 LISTEN
     Local 192.168.1.66:49738 ESTABLISHED Remote 31.216.147.136:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe (8656)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49732 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.117.145.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49736 ESTABLISHED Remote 131.253.61.64:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49737 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.117.145.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe (9192)
     Local 127.0.0.1:4381 LISTEN
    C:\Users\I AM CLG\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe (7644)
     Local 127.0.0.1:4380 LISTEN
    C:\Windows\System32\backgroundTaskHost.exe (3820)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49698 ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.229:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (5144)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49710 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.77.228.47:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\ActionUriServer.exe (9844)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49739 ESTABLISHED Remote 13.107.21.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\SearchUI.exe (7116)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49722 ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49723 ESTABLISHED Remote 204.79.197.200:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49725 ESTABLISHED Remote 40.117.145.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    HPJumpStartBridge.exe (6872)
     Local 0.0.0.0:8733 LISTEN
    lsass.exe (764)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49668 LISTEN
    mDNSResponder.exe (3204)
     Local 127.0.0.1:5354 LISTEN
    services.exe (732)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49670 LISTEN
    spoolsv.exe (2692)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49667 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (1272)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49666 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (1400)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49665 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (2576)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49731 ESTABLISHED Remote 131.253.61.64:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49726 LAST-ACK Remote 131.253.61.64:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    svchost.exe (3080)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49669 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (3192)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49735 ESTABLISHED Remote 65.55.44.109:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    svchost.exe (3268)
     Local 0.0.0.0:9955 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (3552)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49693 ESTABLISHED Remote 131.253.34.238:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
    svchost.exe (4824)
     Local 192.168.1.66:5040 LISTEN
    svchost.exe (512)
     Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE) LISTEN
    System Process
     Local 192.168.1.66:49694 TIME-WAIT Remote 52.170.83.19:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49671 TIME-WAIT Remote 23.96.208.208:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49712 TIME-WAIT Remote 65.55.44.108:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49675 TIME-WAIT Remote 13.107.3.128:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49679 TIME-WAIT Remote 208.91.157.111:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49689 TIME-WAIT Remote 65.55.44.109:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49695 TIME-WAIT Remote 52.179.156.56:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49724 TIME-WAIT Remote 185.59.223.38:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49699 TIME-WAIT Remote 65.55.44.109:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 192.168.1.66:49696 TIME-WAIT Remote 52.179.156.56:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
     Local 127.0.0.1:49728 TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:6342 (Querying... )
    System Process
     Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares) LISTEN
     Local 0.0.0.0:13148 LISTEN
     Local 192.168.1.66:139 (NetBIOS session service) LISTEN
    wininit.exe (632)
     Local 0.0.0.0:49664 LISTEN
Generated with Speccy v1.31.732
```
​


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

It just happened again & saved text file
instead I have uploaded here
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JfGR2NNUx6TnsbSbfOsAzPnDXvPs7Wx2
I am unsure if there was a change since I have not restarted yet


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

How old is this computer? How long have you had these issues? Part of the problem is that a celeron with 4 GB RAM is barely enough to run Windows 10. They do sell computers with these specs but in time you can expect the kind of problems you're having. It may be possible to upgrade to 8GBs if your computer can handle that much. That would provide a noticeable improvement.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

I should have explained it batter. When you run the report you can click File, Publish Snapshot, then copy the URL it'll provide and paste it in your message.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

My computer is 6 months old, however i'm wanting to assume the cause is a faulty windows update. I remember when I was using Vista Several years ago, a windows update caused a virus.
the next time it lags again (I shut it off for a few hours) I will publish snapshot
Edit: I should mention that to test how certain programs would be affected, I Kicked up the Sega Genesis emulator Kega Fusion & started playing Sonic 2. I can clearly see the lag however there was no sound coming from the game


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

It could be a bad update. We've all gotten them. One other easy thing you can try to solve this is to unplugg the laptop, remove the battery, then hold the power button for 30-40 seconds. Then rehook them up and try again. Sometimes this cures problems.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, I will try that. It just happened again, here is that link
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/cqAhXwa8buaGrmyoAsuawc3


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you have a different cord you can try? I'm suspecting a power supply issue. When is the last time you defragmented? Shareeza is a P2P program that invites malware. Glary products mess with the registry and can render your comnputer useless.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Also please uninstall Shareeza, and all programs associated with Malware Hunter. This may solve your problem.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The new windows 10 fall creator update came out too buggy. That is why you have too many issues. You need to install more RAM as previously stated by Henry. I am not sure about your internet speed you have.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

HyperHenry said:


> Also please uninstall Shareeza, and all programs associated with Malware Hunter. This may solve your problem.


Shareaza??? I've had Shareaza for... 16 years, never experience such a thing... I don't really use it anymore so I can Uninstall it

Edit 1: done



texasbullet said:


> The new windows 10 fall creator update came out too buggy. That is why you have too many issues. You need to install more RAM as previously stated by Henry. I am not sure about your internet speed you have.


it ain't my internet speed I know that much, cause Players that play offline are affected too. but I will go ahead and do one thing. Since my phone is dead and needs a charge, tomorrow I will record what it does (meaning I'm not gonna restart, the effects still intact), upload to youtube from my phone & go to the video on my computer & copy paste youtube link here.
Edit 2: KMplayer only has sound if this bug kicks up while it's playing music. Just kicked it up to try to see about how much it slows down & no music comes from it. This is the only player I know of that uses a speed up/Slow down function.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You could try going to command prompt as administrator and typing the following command. 
sfc /scannow
or
if you are online, this command. 
dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

the first command will check windows files and replace what is detected that is wrong. 
The second will go online and do the same thing


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul23 said:


> sfc /scannow


did not find any integrity violations


Paul23 said:


> dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


completed
Honestly, I have no idea what causes this, but it slows down by 5% and some applications, such as... I wanna say any game system emulator, KMPlayer only if I start it up after it happens not during, causes no sound (If it happens while KMPlayer is playing a song, it will have sound) Sometimes I can tell when it's about to happen, it acts like it freezes up just for a second & resume with the lag.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please perform the following so I can have a beeter idea of what might be going on.

Step 1:
Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer
1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage 
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop
8. Upload the file or Copy and Paste the text to your Reply
(prefer uploaded files)

Step 2:
Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso
http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe
1. Run program as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
1. Click on umber of events
2. Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
3. Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
4. Paste or upload to next reply

Rename the first log file or it will be overwritten 
Run these steps again Except at step 3.
1. Select Application 
2. Upload or Paste to next reply (prefer uploaded files)


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UKSldrUjvy_Q0wjOp1zcbHvcnSuDOkec
here's this
also it happened again, this time while using snes9x to play super Mario world. the sound slowly faded then quit. I still had life left on my phone so I recorded 2 examples. an offline example which I kicked up Sonic Mania (you can hear the staticie lag), and an online example of youtube, of dragonball z, you can see the time lag too.
Here is that offline example 



Here is the online example where i'm watching a TFS Dragonball z abridged video - 



edit: 
*dckeks* Your 2nd link didn't work


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like a driver or drivers issue. Here is the link for step 2

http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

here is the two txt files it spit out


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

sorry I don't see any attachments


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you ran any malware virus scans?


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I reread my last reply, the files are there, I even click them & I am able to download
also I have been running Both Glary Utilities which scans for everything but viruses, however came with malware hunter. I have several "Unsused" antivirus freewares I saved on my external drives for years, I may have to run one. Clamwin Antivirus is the one I had for years, ever since XP. I don't want to ReDownload McAfee since it interferes with several games & programs Like Sonlvl for editing Sonic Levels created by SSRG user MainMemory, and Sonic Mania. I am thinking of Downloading Avira Antivirus, that one done me well since XP


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would recommend uninstalling any AV programs you have and only use Windows Defender for your AV. Then follow the steps below as first steps

Rkill

Download Rkill from the below link.
RKILL DOWNLOAD LINK 
Double click on Rkill program to stop the malicious programs from running
RKill will now start working in the background, please be patient while this utiltiy looks for malicious process and tries to end them
When the Rkill tool has completed its task, it will generate a log. Do not reboot your computer after running RKill as the malware programs will start again
Upload or Paste your Log file to next reply
Adware Cleaner
Download https://toolslib.net/downloads/finish/1/ to your desktop.

Important! Before starting AdwCleaner, close all open programs and internet browsers.
Double click on AdwCleaner.exe to run the tool.
Windows Vista/ 7/8 users right-click and select Run As Administrator.
Click on the scan button
When the scan is ready click on the Clean button

Upload or Paste the log in your next reply.

Junkware Removal Tool

Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your Desktop.
Please close your security software to avoid potential conflicts. See Here how to disable you security protection (Anti Virus)
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista or 7, right-mouse click it and select Run as administrator.
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete, depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your Desktop and will automatically open.
Please post the contents of JRT.txt into your reply.
Please download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware to your desktop.

Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Then click Finish.
If an update is found, you will be prompted to download and install the latest version.
Once the program has Started
Click on the Settings button
Click on Protection tab
Enable the Scan for rootkits
select Scan now. Or select the Threat Scan from the Scan menu.
When the scan is complete , make sure that that all Threats are selected, and click Remove Selected.
Reboot your computer if prompted.
After the restart, Open Malwarebytes
Click on the History tab > Application Logs.
Double click on the Scan Log which shows the Date and time of the scan just performed.
Click 'Export'.
Click 'Text file (*.txt)'


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I would recommend Avast over Avira.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

it done so again while editing & testing Sonic 1 on Kega Fusion. Sounded like it was struggling to keep original sound speed.
I downloaded the programs & ran them while this was in effect, after Malwarebytes scan I restarted.
Noticed also my Cheat Engine & Sonlvl were targeted so I Ignored the two, I know what those programs are & have had them for a while
Files are in reply


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay looks like it cleaned most of the stuff. While troubleshooting please remove any other AV programs and only use Windows Defender.

Please perform the steps in post 24 again and upload files.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happened again, but done.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like a bad driver your interrupts are high. Please rerun process explorer and pay attention to step 5.
5. Double Click o the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage.
(System Idle Process should be at the top once sorted properly)

You still have multiple AV programs running as well. Those need to be uninstalled and only use Windows defender while troubleshooting. Also uninstall the following

1. Glary utilities
2. Malwarebytes

A lot of errors with bonjour service. Are you using itunes or anything that requires this?

It also looks like your disk may be going bad. Please download and run the long test on your disk using the following program

Seagate Seatools for Windows
https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/
Let me know the results of disk

Please download MiniToolBox and save it to your desktop.
• Right-click on icon and select 
MiniToolBox

Run as Administrator to start the tool.
• In the main window please checkmark the following checkboxes:
○ List last 10 Event Viewer log;
○ List Installed Programs;
○ List Devices (Only problems);
○ List Users, Partitions and Memory size;
○ List Minidump Files.
• Click Go and wait patiently.
• Upon completion (a reboot may be needed) a file called Result.txt will be saved on your desktop.
Please upload the file in your next reply.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Next disable your audio driver and rerun both the process explorer and event viewer


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ran both minitoolbox (File Uploaded) & Seagate seatools. seatools after scan & fix, says "Fix all Long-Pass"


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

warr1or2 said:


> "Fix all Long-Pass"


Does this mean it found errors and you fixed them?



dckeks said:


> Next disable your audio driver and rerun both the process explorer and event viewer


Please perform the steps in quote above.


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I found out that putting it in hibernation for a few minutes & kicking it back up (no shutdown or restart) and it's fixed for the time being. 2 weeks ago I was playing Dragonball Xenoverse, and had Cheat Engine up too when that lag happened again causing the game's sound to shut down. I closed the game & thought I shut down the computer, but when I kicked it up, cheat engine was still up & my sound was normal. I was even able to up, down & mute my sound. A little bit ago it happened again & to make sure hibernation works I went ahead and put it to sleep for 5 minutes. Kicked it up again, volume buttons worked, went to youtube & the sound was fixed. But even still...


dckeks said:


> Next disable your audio driver and rerun both the process explorer and event viewer


...I'll do this, how do I disable it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Go into Device Manager and right click on your audio driver, select Disable. Hibernation can cause issues as well, if you want to disable it perform the following steps.

go to start
type cmd
right click on command prompt
select run as Administrator
type powercfg -h off


----------



## warr1or2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I disabled the audio driver & ran process explorer and event viewer. here is what it spit out
Edit: after I re-enabled audio, minutes later that lag happened while I was viewing one of my videos on youtube, it sorta paused the audio with the sound there, so again, hibernated, closed laptop, 5 minutes later opened it up, logged in, video was playing correctly, no lag. I'm assuming this is a temporary fix


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Show Driver Details
Go into Device Manager
Right click on your audio adapter
Select Properties
Select the Drivers tab
and either provide a screenshot or provide the following information to your reply
Device Provider
Driver Date
Driver Version

Show Driver Hardware ID
Go into Device Manager
Right click on your audio adapter
Select the Details tab
Choose Hardware Id's under the property window
and either provide a screenshot or add the hardware id values to your reply


----------

